# Setting up old Sun server



## Helios (Jul 8, 2019)

Hey, all.

I recently got a hold of an old Sun Enterprise 450 Server (4 UltraSPARC II CPUs @ 400 MHz, 4 GiB of RAM, ~200 GiB of SCSI disks) for dirt cheap, and I wanted to try getting new code running on it. I was installing GCC 9 from the ports collection when I hit a consistent segmentation fault in the compiler. I'd like some help troubleshooting this, or if that's not possible maybe cross-compile GCC from an x86-64 installation?
Any information is much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## tommiie (Jul 8, 2019)

So you installed FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE on it?


----------



## Helios (Jul 8, 2019)

Yes, 12.0. The ISO with SHA-256 3fc20f87455db25e24d04185291e675af94d0696b5ba524b6919bc3f9620d527.


----------

